# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  تعلم إنشاء شعاع ينطلق من أطراف الحروف على فوتوشوب

## أشرف حبيب

السلام عليكم

رمضان كريم وكل عام وانتم بخير ... وبالمناسبة السعيدة دي انا جايبلكم درس لذيذ وسهل في كيفية إنشاء شعاع ينطلع من أطراف الحروف على برنامج فوتوشوب كما هو موضح بالصورة التالية:
اعذروني مشرفي المنتدى بس الدرس تم تطبيقه على عنوان موقع بس اتمنى ما يتم حذف الموضوع لتعم الفائدة للجميع وشكرا



أترككم مع الدرس في الفيديو التالي باللغة العربية العامية :

----------


## الوسادة

*لا ما في مشكلة الى الأمام يا  اشرف و ان شالله المرة الجاي الدروس تكون لمنتدانا*

----------


## أشرف حبيب

بإذن الله ... يديكي العافية عالمشاركة الطيبة

----------


## shams spring

جميل جدا .... يسلمووو

----------


## (dodo)

كتير حلوة 
ورح اجربها

----------


## أشرف حبيب

يديكم العافية وتسلمو على مشاركاتكم الطيبة

----------

